# Apprenticeships



## wendy79 (Oct 24, 2002)

Hello. I am considering changing paths and pursuing a culinary career. 
Unfortunately, I don't have enough money to become a full time student. 
Has anyone out there had experience with apprenticeships? 
Does anyone recommend them?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

One from the American Culinary Federation would be great. Just click the link for more information.


----------



## el2002 (Mar 23, 2002)

I too am looking to pursue this angle. I got accepted to NECI, but DANG it costs alot!!!!! I've put off going now for a full year trying to gather up the money to move and get settled in VT, but I still don't have anywhere near what I need. I've tried the ACF website for info. Unfortunately, the website is in need of an update. I did get in touch with the president of my state chapter, and he was very nice and quite helpful. 

Being a person of limited means in a small, POOR state has been a frusterating part of this desision (sp?) to move forward with this goal. It is not just a matter of choosing to spend the money on this rather than something else. It's not having the money at all!

I would love to hear what other peoples experiences with alternate paths have been.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

In WV:

Shepherd Community College

and

West Virginia Northern Community College

Also check Shaw Guides for info on cooking schools.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wendy79, where are you located? If you take Jeff's suggestion and look at school listings -- including the one that sponsors this site!   -- you can start finding places that accept people on a work-study basis. Here in NYC, Peter Kump's --oops, sorry, now it's ICE -- definitely does that. I'm sure other schools elsewhere do, too.


----------



## whatshisname (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't speak definitively on the subject, because, like you, I am also investigating a change of career. What I can tell you is what has worked for me so far.

Read. Research as much as possible. Buy books, read information online. This website is one of many great resources.

One thing that I have repeatedly read is the suggestion to work in a restaurant before you decide to go to culinary school. Changing careers is a big decision and a big investment! Here is what I did to get some experience.

One of the best chefs in town (in my foodie opinion) offers cooking classes at his restaurant. I signed up and decided that after the class I would volunteer to stage. During the class the chef mentioned that he has several students who come in throughout the week. I thought 'Aha! That's my chance.' After the class I told the chef that I tought he was an artist and that he does amazing thngs with food (flattery never hurts!). I asked what I could do to become his student. A couple weeks and a few conversations later, he has agreed to take me on as a student. I think this will be a wonderful opportunity for me to get some experience in a professional kitchen before I make the decision to change careers.

I know this may sound like being in the right place at the right time and getting lucky. However, I left out a lot of the details of the story. I had to have quite a bit of determination and, importantly, enthusiasm in order to get this opportunity. So, my point is if you want something bad enough, just get out there and make it happen.

Good luck! Maybe we'll be calling each other 'chef' in a few years.


----------



## nola (Jul 29, 2008)

To All considering Culinary School: cookingschoolscompared.com
Good luck!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello Nola
This thread is from 2002 - and I suspect the person needing help has managed to sort out there career path by now!


----------

